# Library books on our wish list.



## drenee

After reading posts by pidgeon and others about library books for our other readers I had the idea to start a thread about what library books we have on our wish lists.  It seems we're all suffering from not so great search features on our library sites, and I thought it might be helpful if we shared what we're reading/waiting for.  I know it would help me because my brain tends to freeze and doesn't know what to search for.    

This is pidgeon's list:  
Mockingbird by Kathryn Erskine
Tell-All by Chuck Palahniuk
So Much for That by Lionel Shriver
Orange Is the New Black: One Year in a Women's Prison by Piper Kerman
Money to Burn by  James Grippando
The Map of True Places by Brunonia Barry


----------



## pidgeon92

Just finished this one:

*Love You Hate You Miss You* by Elizabeth Scott -- Mobipocket format

Amazon description:
_Tall, awkward Amy feels unloved by her parents, who are too smitten with each other to pay her any attention. Along with her beautiful, fearless, and free-spirited friend Julia, Amy turns to drinking and casual sex to feel loved. After a devastating car crash leaves Julia dead and Amy only slightly injured, Amy goes into rehab. There, a therapist gives her a journal, which Amy uses to write letters to Julia, each dated with the number of days after Julia's death. Amy recognizes the privileges of her upper-middle-class life, and both mocks and indulges her angst. Reminiscent of both John Green's Looking for Alaska (2005) and Davida Wills Hurwin's A Time for Dancing (1995), Scott examines the complex nature of friendship between teen girls and clearly delineates the fine line between the strong emotions of the title. More predictable than Green and less cathartic than Hurwin, Scott nevertheless offers a satisfying story of an engaging heroine successfully naming and confronting her demons. Grades 9-12. --Debbie Carton_

This is on my Chicago Public Library hold list:

*Twenties Girl* by Sophie Kinsella

These are on my wishlist:

*If I Stay* by Gayle Forman
*April & Oliver* by Tess Callahan
*Dark Places* by Gillian Flynn
*Deadeye Dick* by Kurt Vonnegut
*Darkly Dreaming Dexter* by Jeff Lindsay
*The Art of Eating In* by Cathy Erway
*Hold Still* by Nina LaCour
*The Hour I First Believed *by Wally Lamb
*Alice I Have Been* by Melanie Benjamin

So far, library ebook borrowing has been a good experience. I have finished one book, and I am about 30% through a book that frankly, I'd rather not finish. The one thing that I don't like is that there is no way to "return" a book when you are done reading it. Since I am limited to 6 items out, it would be preferable to be able to return a book before the 21 days borrowing term is complete.


----------



## Neekeebee

I'm not sure if you are using the Sony Reader Library program, but if you right-click on a borrowed book there, there is the option to return it to the library.  I do that all the time because I figure there are a lot of people on the waiting lists!

N


----------



## drenee

Neekeebee, that is a great tip.  Thank you.  I will check that out as soon as I get to my home computer.
deb


----------



## pidgeon92

I just checked, and Adobe Digital Editions does allow you to return a book early.... I returned the one I wasn't enjoying, and it is no longer on my _checked out_ list.


----------



## drenee

Just figured out how to return my books earlier also.  Awesome.  Thank you.
deb


----------



## mlewis78

Thanks for that tip.  I didn't know and thought it was a waste not to be able to release the book back to the library early.  People are waiting for it!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

I return my library books early all of the time.  Like you said, others are waiting, and I know I hate waiting.

Here's what's on my Holds List:

Vision in White by Nora Roberts
The Luxe by Anna Godberson
Money to Burn by James Grippano
Standoff by Sandra Brown
A Dark Matter by Peter Straub
The Wrong Mother by Sophie Hannah


----------



## drenee

My wish list:

*The Ax* by Donald Westlake
*Bad News* by Donald Westlake
*Pirate Latitudes* by Michael Crichton
*Black Hills* by Nora Roberts
Plus a whole lot of audiobooks.

deb


----------



## drenee

I just returned the book New York, The Novel because it kept coming up protected and would not let me read.  
So freakin aggrevating.  
Anyway, I was on my library site at the time and when I refreshed my bookshelf, which is the page that shows what I currently have checked out, the book was gone.  That is so awesome.  I did not know it would work instantly.  I thought there might be a delay in the system or something.  Thank you so much for that tip.  
deb


----------



## Neekeebee

PG4003 said:


> I return my library books early all of the time. Like you said, others are waiting, and I know I hate waiting.
> 
> Here's what's on my Holds List:
> 
> Vision in White by Nora Roberts
> The Luxe by Anna Godberson
> Money to Burn by James Grippano
> Standoff by Sandra Brown
> A Dark Matter by Peter Straub
> The Wrong Mother by Sophie Hannah


_The Luxe_ was recently free, so you might already have it on your Kindle?

My wish list:
_The Magician_ - Michael Scott
_Shadow of the Wind_ - Carlos Ruiz Zafon
_Cutting for Stone_ - Abraham Verghese
_Major Pettigrew's Last Stand_ - Helen Simonson
a bunch of Harry Bosch books

N


----------



## pidgeon92

Bah.... both of the Peter Straub books at CPL are audiobooks. I wish there were a way just to look up ebooks instead of all media. You can pick one individual ebook format, but that would mean multiple searches. It's a real burden when you are lazy.


----------



## pidgeon92

I must say that when I first started looking at the ebooks that were available at the library, I was a bit underwhelmed to find that almost none of the books that I was interested in reading was available for checkout. So, I put a stack on my hold list, another stack on my wishlist, and waited. I wait no longer. I just had another on my hold list become available:











I have the following books that I already have checked out:



























I was just looking at my Kindle wishlist, and see that some books are no longer available on Amazon, so I looked one up at the library, and sure enough, it is available there. I also noticed that two of my wishlist books are available for immediate checkout now.

I don't know when I will make time for the ebooks I have already _purchased_.


----------



## HappyGuy

Wouldn't it be nice if the much rumored K3 had the ability to "do" ePub library books??


----------



## meljackson

HappyGuy said:


> Wouldn't it be nice if the much rumored K3 had the ability to "do" ePub library books??


YES!! It would be awesome!

Melissa


----------



## KayakerNC

HappyGuy said:


> Wouldn't it be nice if the much rumored K3 had the ability to "do" ePub library books??


Too little, too late.
I purchased my Sony Reader and the ePub compatibility was a big motivator.


----------



## Neekeebee

HappyGuy said:


> Wouldn't it be nice if the much rumored K3 had the ability to "do" ePub library books??


I was just thinking that too. Amazon keeps insisting that there is not enough interest in that feature, though. 

N


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Neekeebee said:


> I was just thinking that too. Amazon keeps insisting that there is not enough interest in that feature, though.
> 
> N


Wow, I totally disagree with them on that one! I had bought a little Sony reader just to use for reading library books, and have just recently sold it and ordered a Nook WiFi to use for library books. My Kindle would be absolutely perfect if I could just read library books on it.


----------



## Melonhead

> I was just thinking that too. Amazon keeps insisting that there is not enough interest in that feature, though.


I'm snorting! I think not enough interest from the folks at Amazon who want to _SELL_ books, especially impulse purchases. If I were one of those types I'd be thinking "If they could borrow books they'd be less inclined to need to buy something right now."

They are actually in the business to sell stuff, ultimately. If Nook actually threatens them due to the library/epub feature, then they'd have to weigh the selling of the books against the selling of the devices (and future sales of books on the devices...)


----------



## drenee

My library has been adding some really good books lately.  Not just romance and ? for Dummies.  
deb


----------



## KayakerNC

Melonhead said:


> I'm snorting! I think not enough interest from the folks at Amazon who want to _SELL_ books, especially impulse purchases. If I were one of those types I'd be thinking "If they could borrow books they'd be less inclined to need to buy something right now."
> 
> They are actually in the business to sell stuff, ultimately. If Nook actually threatens them due to the library/epub feature, then they'd have to weigh the selling of the books against the selling of the devices (and future sales of books on the devices...)


I totally agree. 
Amazon's interests, in this case, are not necessarily in the customer's best interest.


----------



## HappyGuy

KayakerNC said:


> I totally agree.
> Amazon's interests, in this case, are not necessarily in the customer's best interest.


On the other hand, Amazon made a significant fortune selling books, even though public libraries have been around for a long time.


----------



## Melonhead

No matter how good your public library is, they won't have everything you want when you want it. Impulse purchases can be profitable!


----------



## drenee

The Help
Stones Into Schools
Chelsea Chelsea Bang Bang
3 Janet Evanovich books.  
These are books on my "Hold" list.  
My "wish" list is pretty long, but mostly with audio books.  
Problem is, since I've switched to a new computer I cannot get audio books to download to iTunes.  It keeps telling me it's a protected format.  I spent a couple hours at the library recently trying to figure it out.  Guess I'm going to have to call Apple.  We'll see how that goes.  
deb


----------



## KindleGirl

I'm sure this has been answered somewhere on the boards, but I don't know where. If my local library does not have ebooks to loan, are there other libraries that I can hook up with, or do you have to be local? My library does audio books that I can download to my ipod, but unfortunately not ebooks.


----------



## drenee

Go to the Overdrive website and look for libraries.  Then check the library site to see what their requirements are.  
Example: I live close to the Ohio state line, and so I am able to have an Ohio library card with my WV address.  
deb


----------



## KindleGirl

Thanks...I was poking around and did find the Overdrive site. I did find a library within 20 miles that does have ebooks and they said if you live outside the area you can buy a subscription. I've emailed and will wait to see the costs, etc. I'm thinking of buying a nook, if I can determine it's worth it. 

Sorry for the interruption here....back to the library wish lists!


----------



## drenee

Don't be sorry. Glad to help someone find more ways to read books. 
deb


----------



## Melonhead

Some libraries will issue an "ecard" online without residency requirements. These are only good for the Overdrive stuff (ebooks and audiobooks) and library databases. Check out Alachua county library system in Florida. The downside is you have to wait about 48 hours for your card to work with Overdrive. 

Since so many of these are already checked out when I look at them, I am trying to find out from one of the nearby libraries what the percentage of "available now" books is. They appear to be very popular.


----------



## Neekeebee

Most of the ebooks in my library are checked out at any given time.  But I figure, the more popular they are, the more the libraries will be inclined to acquire more!  Especially now with all the cutting back of staff and library hours, ebooks are a good way for the libraries to add to their collections without worrying about shelving and moving books to different locations or losing them or books wearing out.  I'm not saying there's no place for paper-books, but eBooks may be a good way for the libraries to make the most of limited budgets.

N


----------



## pidgeon92

.... and I just got _another_ notice that a book I put on hold is available. At this rate, I won't be able to read them all before they are due. Today's book is The Carrie Diaries by: Candace Bushnell. I've decided that I won't put more than two books on hold at a time. I have so many purchased books on my Kindle and nook, which I would like to read as well.


----------



## corkyb

drenee said:


> The Help
> Stones Into Schools
> Chelsea Chelsea Bang Bang
> 3 Janet Evanovich books.
> These are books on my "Hold" list.
> My "wish" list is pretty long, but mostly with audio books.
> Problem is, since I've switched to a new computer I cannot get audio books to download to iTunes. It keeps telling me it's a protected format. I spent a couple hours at the library recently trying to figure it out. Guess I'm going to have to call Apple. We'll see how that goes.
> deb


Deb,
Did you try emailing audible? I found them to be very helpful.
Paula


----------



## drenee

I can get my Audible books. It's the audio nooks from the library I can't get. 
deb


----------



## corkyb

What's an audio nook?


----------



## pidgeon92

drenee said:


> I can get my Audible books. It's the audio nooks from the library I can't get.


Have you downloaded the OverDrive Media Console for Macintosh? It appears that you can only use MP3 audio books, not WMA. I'm going to keep researching.


----------



## pidgeon92

corkyb said:


> What's an audio nook?


Typo.


----------



## drenee

It's me trying to type on my iPhone with little success. Sorry. 
deb


----------



## corkyb

drenee said:


> It's me trying to type on my iPhone with little success. Sorry.
> deb


Oh Duh! I didn't figure that out til pidgeon posted. I get it now. Good luck. I wonder why this happened?


----------



## drenee

I'm not sure.  I'm going to call Apple and see if they can help me.  
If not, then I'm going to take my computer to my techs and have them work it out.  
deb


----------



## pidgeon92

drenee said:


> I'm not sure. I'm going to call Apple and see if they can help me.
> If not, then I'm going to take my computer to my techs and have them work it out.
> deb


What format books are you trying to listen to? The Overdrive console for Mac does only work with MP3s, not WMA books. Apparently the DRM on the WMAs is done by Microsoft and they are not making it compatible for the Mac application.


----------



## drenee

I'm downloading the same format I was before.  Can't think of what it is right now.  I had a book on my iPod that I had previously downloaded from the old computer that I could play.  I downloaded the same book through the new computer - can't format.  Frustrating.  
deb


----------



## Melonhead

Is it just me, or am I seeing lots of pieces of series on Overdrive, but not much in the way of complete series? I know it's a radical notion, but what if I wanted to read them all from the same source and in order?


----------



## drenee

^^^It's not just you.  I get so aggrevated when I can find random books in a series, but often not all of them.  
The library system has a LONG way to go.  
deb


----------



## pidgeon92

Not only the library system.... A lot of series' on Amazon are not complete. I shall continue to blame the publishers.

In the mean time, I finished Twenties Girl by Sophie Kinsella today, and it was fabulous! If you want some fun chick lit, hopefully your library has this one. A great summer read.


----------



## Melonhead

I work at a public library, and we *struggle* to keep series complete. Often we get a book that patrons have requested without knowing it is # 2,3 or 4 in a series and we never got the first one. Also, we have anywhere from 75 to 120 items go "long overdue" or missing every month (out of a circulation of around 25-30k) and some of those are series. But the librarian in charge of selection doesn't always recognize when a hole develops. She actually has other stuff she has to do.  We have to rely on our patrons to point out the obvious to us sometimes. 

But with ebook collections, long overdues and missing items can't happen, so they don't have the same excuse we do. Somebody is teasing us and I don't especially care for it. Yes, it may be a matter of publishers and rights, etc, but I'd like to have some kind of assurance that they are aware of it and are working on it. At the library I use, which is not the one I work at, having the first in a series is kind of the exception, not the norm.

Right now I'm reading the Outlander series on my Kindle. Yay it is complete at Amazon and I can afford to buy it. In DTB at my library we have the first title, Outlander, which is readable but has been repaired many times and is a little grimy. Ick, that's why I started it on the Kindle. Next 2 are ok, the third is on audio cd book form only, and the fourth was due back in May, too soon to be declared long overdue but out long enough to be a problem if you want to read them in order. The 5th or 6th one is only available in large print, but I can't remember which one. That book is big and heavy. The newest one is in and out a lot but we have multiple copies of it still. Well, you get the idea.

Next year our book budget is getting slashed to the bone so I'll be buying a bit more, I think.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

KindleGirl said:


> I'm sure this has been answered somewhere on the boards, but I don't know where. If my local library does not have ebooks to loan, are there other libraries that I can hook up with, or do you have to be local? My library does audio books that I can download to my ipod, but unfortunately not ebooks.


I think I've read where the Philadelphia public library will let out-of-state people buy a library card for $15 a year.


----------



## drenee

Do you have to go to Philly to get the card?
deb


----------



## kkay5

I just printed an application off the Philadephia Free Library site and mailed it in with my 15 dollars.  I also applied for a Fairfax County Library card for 27/year and I received an email that it was being processed and mailed out soon.

I really wish my library would get ebooks!


----------



## drenee

Thank you. I will look into that. 
deb


----------



## Melonhead

Any Florida resident can get a free ecard at the Alachua County Library System, which is good for the Overdrive stuff and a bunch of really cool databases.

Info here: http://www.aclib.us/my-account/get-a-library-card


----------



## Melonhead

I would seriously love it if Overdrive would offer more urban literature. Not for me, mind you, but for libraries that can't keep copies in stock.

We just calculated that our library has gone through over 40 copies of Coldest Winter Ever by Sister Soulja in the last 5 years. And we're a single library, not a system.

And, don't get me started on Zane. ebooks would be perfect, and it would weed out the teens who only want the books so they can carry them around to show off.


----------



## KindleGirl

kkay5 said:


> I just printed an application off the Philadephia Free Library site and mailed it in with my 15 dollars. I also applied for a Fairfax County Library card for 27/year and I received an email that it was being processed and mailed out soon.
> 
> I really wish my library would get ebooks!


kkay5...let us know if you get these cards and how they work out. It's very tempting to do this, but I'm still deciding if I can justify the cost of a Nook just to read library books occasionally. Looks like you definitely have to put these on hold before getting them since they seem to be pretty popular. I wish my libary would get ebooks also. They have a zillion audiobooks thru Overdrive, but no ebooks.


----------



## kkay5

KindleGirl said:


> kkay5...let us know if you get these cards and how they work out. It's very tempting to do this, but I'm still deciding if I can justify the cost of a Nook just to read library books occasionally. Looks like you definitely have to put these on hold before getting them since they seem to be pretty popular. I wish my libary would get ebooks also. They have a zillion audiobooks thru Overdrive, but no ebooks.


It's working out GREAT so far! I still haven't heard back from the Philadelphia library, but I have been using the Fairfax library. There are some ebooks I have put on hold, but I have been surprised by how many books are available to read right now. I have like 5 books from the library waiting on my Nook for me to read! I finished one book and it was so cool to know I didn't have to buy the book!


----------



## KindleGirl

kkay5 said:


> It's working out GREAT so far! I still haven't heard back from the Philadelphia library, but I have been using the Fairfax library. There are some ebooks I have put on hold, but I have been surprised by how many books are available to read right now. I have like 5 books from the library waiting on my Nook for me to read! I finished one book and it was so cool to know I didn't have to buy the book!


Thanks...good to know! Now I just need to see if I can justify buying the nook for that. Guess I need to sit down and see the number of books I would read and how much that would save me.

What is the Fairfax check-out period? 2 weeks? 3 weeks?


----------



## kkay5

KindleGirl said:


> Thanks...good to know! Now I just need to see if I can justify buying the nook for that. Guess I need to sit down and see the number of books I would read and how much that would save me.
> 
> What is the Fairfax check-out period? 2 weeks? 3 weeks?


You can choose 7, 14, or 21 days. I usually pick 21 days since you can return books early.


----------



## KindleGirl

kkay5 said:


> You can choose 7, 14, or 21 days. I usually pick 21 days since you can return books early.


Good to know...thanks!


----------



## SinCityReader

I have had a Philadelphia Free Library card for about a month & a half.  Between the Las Vegas Library & the Philadelphia Library I actually have only had to buy 1 book in the last month in a half.  I've read approxtimately 6 books, so far it has already paid for itself.  Best $15 I ever spent.


----------



## drenee

I printed out my application yesterday.  I will be sending it in one day this week.
deb


----------



## RowdysMom

SinCityReader said:


> I have had a Philadelphia Free Library card for about a month & a half. Between the Las Vegas Library & the Philadelphia Library I actually have only had to buy 1 book in the last month in a half. I've read approxtimately 6 books, so far it has already paid for itself. Best $15 I ever spent.


I too am going to buy a Philadelphia Library Card as this seems to be the best ebook library in the country. I have a Nook and I LOVE this feature! I live in a small town in AZ and we only have overdrive for audio books - rubbish!


----------



## KindleGirl

Wow! I just looked a little more in depth at the ebooks that these libraries have and saw a ton of them that I would like to read. Looks like I could easily justify the cost of the nook in the long run. I just hope that I don't come to love the nook more than the kindle!    We just got my daughter a refurb kindle since she's going off to school soon and I was so excited to be able to share books with someone now! Maybe I'll read books on the nook that she wouldn't be interested in reading, and then buy the kindle books that we'd both read. I'm just wondering how I'm going to find the time to read both the library and the kindle books!  Guess I better go fill out those library card apps.....


----------



## luvmy4brats

<sigh>

I was perfectly happy knowing that my library system has a crappy ebook selection, so I had no need for another e-reader for library books.

Now I see several places I can get library cards out-of-state with good selections. What's a girl to do


----------



## KindleGirl

luvmy4brats said:


> <sigh>
> 
> I was perfectly happy knowing that my library system has a crappy ebook selection, so I had no need for another e-reader for library books.
> 
> Now I see several places I can get library cards out-of-state with good selections. What's a girl to do


Exactly! Our library system doesn't even have ebooks, just audiobooks, so I was in the same boat as you. Then I got checking into this more and it looks so appealing. I love my kindle so much it pains me to think of buying a nook, but I guess it opens up some more options.


----------



## pidgeon92

luvmy4brats said:


> <sigh>
> Now I see several places I can get library cards out-of-state with good selections. What's a girl to do


Suck it up, sister. It's nookie time!


----------



## drenee

My library is adding some books at a pretty steady rate.  And I noticed today that they're not all romance.  
I'm glad I have my Sony for library books.
deb


----------



## luvmy4brats

pidgeon92 said:


> Suck it up, sister. It's nookie time!


I think you're right.


----------



## KindleGirl

I took the plunge today and bought the nook wifi today at Best Buy....anyone else jump in yet?? I also sent in one library app so hopefully I can start making my library to-read list soon.


----------



## pidgeon92

I love to help people enhance their technological lives.

Next thing to do is download Adobe Digital Editions (ADE). You will need to "authorize" your nook in this software to be able to use library books.

I have found that the nook needs to be attached to your Mac/PC _prior_ to opening the ADE application for the nook to be recognized by ADE.


----------



## KindleGirl

pidgeon92...thanks. Feel free to pass on any other helpful hints. I just went to nookboards to read a bit and am feeling overwhelmed. I haven't played with the nook yet since it is charging and I've been busy, but the kindle seemed so easy to use right out of the box and I'm not sure the nook will be, so I'll take all the help I can get. I think it mentioned a guide on the nook itself, so maybe that will help a lot when I am able to read that.


----------



## pidgeon92

I don't feel it is as easy to use as the Kindle, either. I find it particularly frustrating that books purchased from B&N are in one library on nook, and books from other sources are in a different library.

However, for just reading a book, the nook and Kindle are virtually the same. The one thing that bothers me is that I use the dictionary frequently, and the lookup is much more difficult on nook.

I do suggest you try to get the _page swipe_ method of turning pages down pat. To do this, wait until the touchscreen has gone black, then "swipe" your finger from right to left on the dark screen. It takes a bit of practice, and now it works for me about 95% of the time. This will save wear and tear on the page turn buttons. (You can also go back a page by swiping from left to right.)


----------



## mlewis78

pidgeon92, I may have asked this before but I don't recall.

Are you finding that most of your library epub books fill the screen on the Nook, or do they have margins?  On my Cybook Opus, the margins are ridiculously large (and worse the larger the font is), so I take down the size of the font to reduce the margins.  I'd prefer that the words fill the screen.  How is it with the Nook?

The classics that came with the Cybook Opus and the free books I got from Smashwords and other sites are fine and fill the screen.


----------



## pidgeon92

I put all of my ePubs on my Sony 300, and yes, the margins are _huge_. The smallest font size is larger than I would prefer as well.

I put library PDFs on my nook, and they don't look great either.

I'll put my next library ePub on my nook and Sony, and see if there is any difference in formatting.


----------



## mlewis78

I don't borrow PDF books any more.  The one I did borrow was too light, small and hard to read, especially on a 5" screen.  I'm not even all that pleased with PDF reading on my Kindles (K2US and DX)


----------



## KindleGirl

I saw that the library had a lot of books in PDF form and I wondered how they looked on the nook....guess now I know that they are not great. 

I was able to play around with the nook last night after it was finished charging and it wasn't as bad as I thought it might be. I was able to get everything set up pretty quickly and it registered to my B&N account just fine. I had problems with 2 things though...the first was the time. I set it for our time zone and the time is off by an hour (and it is set to dst also, which we do). Anyone know of a way to correct that?

The other was the swipe across the bottom to turn pages. I waited until the screen went dark and I still could never get it to swipe to turn pages. Is this only in books? I don't remember if I actually tried it in a book, but I did try it on other things and no go. What's the trick? I have an ipod touch and was hoping it would work like that.


----------



## RowdysMom

The page swipe only works in books.  When your are reading a book - place your finder in the center of the screen and swipe right - next page, swipe left - previous page.  It takes some getting used to but eventually you will get it everytime.  I don't usually use it unless I am reading while my hubby is sleeping since he can hear the "click, click" of the nook....LOL! 

Nothing works as great as an Ipod touch/Iphone when it comes to touchscreens - nothing!


----------



## KayakerNC

luvmy4brats said:


> <sigh>
> 
> I was perfectly happy knowing that my library system has a crappy ebook selection, so I had no need for another e-reader for library books.
> 
> Now I see several places I can get library cards out-of-state with good selections. What's a girl to do


Not free, about 15$ annually on the average. 
Amazon can fill orders for thousands of ebooks, the library has a very limited amount (1 or 2) so it you don't mind a long wait.....


----------



## mlewis78

pidgeon92 said:


> I just checked, and Adobe Digital Editions does allow you to return a book early.... I returned the one I wasn't enjoying, and it is no longer on my _checked out_ list.


I just tried to return a book early, but when I right clicked on the file in ADE, it said settings... and I clicked on that but there was no option to release or return the ebook. I don't know if it's possible or if I didn't do the right thing to make it go back.

I found *The Pacific *by Hugh Ambrose (companion to the HBO series) the other night and there was no wait, so I downloaded it. It's 12.99 for kindle. I've read the personal accounts of Robert Leckie and Eugene Sledge and liked them a lot, but Ambrose's book is dry (for me -- seems to jump all over the place and I never was very good at comprehending battle info). I read 95 pages and am giving it up.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Mlewis, I almost never figured out how to Return Borrowed Item in ADE.  When you look at your list of books in ADE, right beside the title of the book, there is a tiny little "arrow" that points toward the right.  If you click on that, a little drop down box comes up.  The little arrow is not even there until you hover your mouse over the book title.  I almost always return mine early because I know others are waiting.


----------



## mlewis78

Thanks PG4003.  Just found the arrow.  Would never have noticed that on my own!  I just returned a book that I gave up on.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

mlewis78 said:


> Thanks PG4003. Just found the arrow. Would never have noticed that on my own! I just returned a book that I gave up on.


You are welcome, glad to help! I've returned a few books that I've given up on too. Every time, I think to myself, whew, glad I didn't pay for that one.


----------



## drenee

I'm getting frustrated that my library has some books in a series, but not all.  
deb


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

drenee said:


> I'm getting frustrated that my library has some books in a series, but not all.
> deb


I hear you, Deb. There have been a couple of instances where I had to buy the next one in the series because the library doesn't have it. Or even more weird to me, they'll have the 2nd and not the 1st.


----------



## luvmy4brats

So, I was searching the different libraries in my area and discovered that one of the counties about 90 minutes away (Prince George's County, MD) has almost as good of a selection of ebooks as the Philadelphia Free Library and I'll be able to get it for free (well, not quite free, it'll cost me half a tank of gas and an afternoon) Plus it looks like it's not quite as busy and the waiting lists look to be pretty short.  (The Girl that Kicked the Hornet's Nest only has 3 people on the list) It also appears to have a large selection of ebooks for the BRATs... 

I think I'll be taking a field trip next week.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

luvmy4brats said:


> So, I was searching the different libraries in my area and discovered that one of the counties about 90 minutes away (Prince George's County, MD) has almost as good of a selection of ebooks as the Philadelphia Free Library and I'll be able to get it for free (well, not quite free, it'll cost me half a tank of gas and an afternoon) Plus it looks like it's not quite as busy and the waiting lists look to be pretty short. (The Girl that Kicked the Hornet's Nest only has 3 people on the list) It also appears to have a large selection of ebooks for the BRATs...
> 
> I think I'll be taking a field trip next week.


That sounds exciting, lucky for you. My local library has a pretty good selection but not nearly as good as the Philadelphia Library. It's well worth the $15 a year to me.


----------



## luvshihtzu

Here is video for learning how to do the page turning SWIPE on the nook. It is partway down the page and is posted by NettieGirl.
http://www.nookboards.com/forum/index.php?topic=3136.0

It really helped me and took a few times to finally perfect the finger motion for me. My finger had really gotten sore from pushing those silly page turn buttons.


----------



## pidgeon92

I'm on my second nook now (first one had a cracked page turn button). I find the swipe page turning works best with a very light touch. I barely put my finger on on and use a very short motion. I'd say it works 90% of the time.


----------



## luvmy4brats

For those of you that want Ken Follett's new book that comes out this week *Fall of Giants*, the Overdrive libraries are starting to show it as a pre-release so you can get on the waiting list.


----------



## pidgeon92

Phooey. The only version the Chicago Public Library shows it in is audiobook.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Thanks for the heads-up.  Neither one of the libraries I have access to are showing anything on it.


----------



## Neekeebee

Thanks!  Not yet at my library either, but I'll keep checking!

N


----------



## Anne

RowdysMom said:


> I too am going to buy a Philadelphia Library Card as this seems to be the best ebook library in the country. I have a Nook and I LOVE this feature! I live in a small town in AZ and we only have overdrive for audio books - rubbish!


How did you get a Library Card from the Philadelphia Library Card?


----------



## pidgeon92

Anne said:


> How did you get a Library Card from the Philadelphia Library Card?


http://libwww.freelibrary.org/register/getcard1.cfm

If you are out of state, click on the Printable Registration form, fill it out, and mail with your check for $15.


----------



## Anne

pidgeon92 said:


> http://libwww.freelibrary.org/register/getcard1.cfm
> 
> If you are out of state, click on the Printable Registration form, fill it out, and mail with your check for $15.


Thanks I just printed out the form. I cannot wait to I get my card. How long did it take for you to get your card?


----------



## Anne

Luvmy4brats said:


> So, I was searching the different libraries in my area and discovered that one of the counties about 90 minutes away (Prince George's County, MD) has almost as good of a selection of ebooks as the Philadelphia Free Library and I'll be able to get it for free (well, not quite free, it'll cost me half a tank of gas and an afternoon) Plus it looks like it's not quite as busy and the waiting lists look to be pretty short. (The Girl that Kicked the Hornet's Nest only has 3 people on the list) It also appears to have a large selection of ebooks for the BRATs...
> 
> I think I'll be taking a field trip next week.


I wonder if they will let people who do not live there get a card like the Philadelphia library does?


----------



## luvmy4brats

Anne, they'd have to go into a branch and get a card. 

I just got notice that my Fairfax County card has been processed and I should have it in 7-10 days. My daughter is excited. They have a bunch of the Warriors series. Little monster stole my nook and has claimed it as her own.


----------



## luvmy4brats

The Navy General Library (for active duty, retired and dependents of Navy, Marine Corps and Coast Guard) just added over 450 ePub books this week (about once a week I sort by date added to site, so I can see when they add new books). I haven't even looked at new PDF or mobipocket (for my iPhone) books yet. 

I need to find more time to read... They added the entire Rita Mae Brown series with the cat on the cover... I've been wanting to read that one. They also added the one about Michael Vick's dogs that I've been meaning to read.


----------



## Anne

Luvmy4brats said:


> Anne, they'd have to go into a branch and get a card.
> 
> I just got notice that my Fairfax County card has been processed and I should have it in 7-10 days. My daughter is excited. They have a bunch of the Warriors series. Little monster stole my nook and has claimed it as her own.


It sounds like someone needs there on nook


----------

